# I just finished installing a soda fountain



## reedl

I just installed a soda fountain gun from in my kitchen. It has 6 choices (4 carbonated, two non-carbonated), and uses a gun next to the sink.


The best thing is that the machine and syrup are all downstairs out of the way, and it takes up no space in the kitchen at all.


The best part... Not having to go to the store, and buy the bottles, bring them home, and return the empties for 5 cents each. That alone save boatloads of time.


Check it out at http://www.xy.tv/reedl/soda.html 


Reedl


----------



## IrmoGamecoq

Very nice.


How long will the syrup bags last unrefrigerated like that?


----------



## reedl

The shelf life of the syrups from Coke are anywhere from 3 to 6 months. They have a "Enjoy this product by xx/xx/xx" label on them. They are not exposed to air which would cause spoiling, etc.


The two top ones are fromt he manufacturer of the machine, and he says that the sugared ones last 12 months, and the diet ones last 9 months. I am sure I will use it before it.


Reedl


----------



## Lumpy69

What's a setup like that cost? And where did you purchase from?


----------



## reedl

At the top of my page, it has a link to http://www.athomesoda.com Their prices run anywhere from $1500 (for a single flavor countertop unit) to $2600 (for a remote unit with individual valves). As you can see I purchased the bar gun unit, but it cost $300 more because I needed the larger unit to be able to pump up a full story in my house. If I wanted to mount the unit in a cabinet below the sink (and give up precious cabinet space), then I could have gotten the smaller unit.


My total cost with the shipping and the racks, and 2 CO2 tanks was around $3000.


You could probably put together something for less money (purchase everything seperatly on eBay and put it together), but the main issue is the black box which cools the syrup and is also the carbonator. The commercial units all use a "cold plate" which has to packed in ice. In a restaurant, that is not a problem, but in a house, that would be not be convient. You could probably put the cold plate inside a refrigator, but you would need to cut holes, etc.


Reedl


----------



## dfc106

That's really cool. I've thought about doing something like that, but I don't drink enough soda to justify the expense.


What kind of fmaintenance is required for the lines? Seems like a lot of work to clean them.


----------



## reedl

There really is not any maintenance to clean the lines because the soda travels though them, and does not sit for more than a day or so. The lines are sealed, and no air gets into them, so they are pretty clean. Since there is no air in the lines, the sugared stuff does not dry out and harden.


The only maintenance is to operate the soda button after getting drinks to clean the gun area of the syrup, and to change the boxes of syrup also when they are empty.


Reedl


----------



## CptnRandy

Nifty - you are hardcore, reedl!


Randy


----------



## bri6av

WOW, can you build me one?


----------



## PAP

Dude, that is awesome. Great install. Can't say I can justify spending that much for soda - my wife and I wait until the good deal on 12 packs and then lug in like 100 of them to drag down to the basement and then drag them back up again when needed.


Hmmmm, maybe I -can- justify it 


Love it and thanks for sharing the pics as well!


----------



## BuffBakerGA

Now, that's a man who likes his beverages. I don't see the beer tap? 


Have you ever accidently wash the dishes with some Sprite?


----------



## eaadams

damn, I would weigh 600lbs if I had that.... MUST RESIST!


----------



## reedl

No Beer, because I do not drink alcohol.


eaadams, do what I did, put diet coke in, that way you do not get the sugar.


As to the dragging of soda, that is exactly what I prevent. Instead of many cans or bottles, I just lug a 2.5 gallon Bag-In-Box to the basement, and it gives me 15 gallons of soda in whatever quantity I want. It is always cold, never flat, and I do not have to worry about running out. The 20 lb CO2 container lasts for three months, so you get club soda for free.


The funny thing is that I use the club soda sometimes to rinse things off. It seems to clean some dishes better.


My younger 9 year old daughter a couple of weeks ago, filled a gallon container with pink lemonade, and sold it at a lemonade stand with her friends. They donated the cash (around $40) to a local food pantry (their decision). I had a thought about running a very long hose from the system to be able to dispense lemonade at the street, but thought it would be too much.


Thank you for your compliments.


Reedl


----------



## Gig103

Beautiful setup, I'm jealous! Maybe when I get a house (in an apartment now) I can do something like this.


----------



## tony17112acst

Reed,


Where do you get your syrup bags?


I am getting mine from Sam's club but we want to switch to Costco so I have no place toget syrup now.


P.S. I have a system in the fridge like you mentioned. The carbonator and the cold plate are in there then the lines come out the side to the dispensor. So not only is the water in the carbonator in the fridge, but also the syrup bags! Everything's cold. When I have a party, I do have to stoke the cold plate bin full of ice.


-Tony


----------



## TheKittenEater

That's awesome


----------



## myfipie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BuffBakerGA*
Now, that's a man who likes his beverages. I don't see the beer tap? 


Have you ever accidently wash the dishes with some Sprite? 
mmmmmmm I thought the same thing!! 


Glenn


----------



## reedl

I get my syrup from a local restaurant that has a Coke Account. The owner is only to happy to order the syrup that I need, because it lowers her price the more that they order anyways.


Plus the food there is good anyways, so I frequent the place too.


----------

